# scolopendra subspinipes male? female?



## stylez99 (Sep 26, 2003)

Hello,
can anybody say me what the difference between 
male scolopendra subspinipes and female scolopendra subspinipes is?  

bye
Jens

PS: sorry for my bad english :8o


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2003)

mmm,.. that's a question that almost every member of this board is asking himself i guess,... only true effidence is when you got a subspinipes who's laying eggs i guess,... 

i've found some graphical pictures that point out the difference,... it's all situated between the last pair of leggs ias far as i know

if i get the permission to post these pictures i'll will,...

greetz


----------



## stylez99 (Sep 26, 2003)

yes please post the pictures!!!
Iam very interested!

bye 
jens


----------



## stylez99 (Sep 26, 2003)

or send the pictures to my email adress....
FTP_PAUL@gmx.de


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2003)

i'll send them to you this weekend,.. i ain't at home right now  

greetz


----------



## stylez99 (Sep 26, 2003)

Ok great =D 

please dont forget it :} 



byeee
Jens


----------



## Cooper (Sep 26, 2003)

me too!!!!

macooper1@telus.net


----------



## Joker (Sep 26, 2003)

me too please??

WILLORIS@hotmail.com


Joker


p.s:
I'm new
I want tell to all:this forum is great!Congrats
Eventually forgive me for my very bad english(i'm italian.....)


----------



## oo6ilfs (Sep 27, 2003)

*me too please ....*

oo6ilfs@hotmail.com


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey,...
hope you all recieved  my mail,....


----------



## SebastianH (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi,

please me too 

MfG,
Sebastian


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

@ SebastianH 

 put your e-mail in a reply and'ill send them to you


----------



## SebastianH (Sep 27, 2003)

Uups,

sorry I forget it. Here it is:

siegfried.haubert@t-online.de

Thank you.
Greetings,
Sebastian


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 27, 2003)

*m/f*

cmon gongyles you know the script let me have it too=D =D =D


----------



## MacCleod (Sep 27, 2003)

If you aren't bored by sending all these mails...you may also send those pics to me 
turtle3@skynet.be


----------



## genious_gr (Sep 27, 2003)

Though I  imagine what those pics are....
I guess one more mail wouldnt be much trouble  

genious_gr@yahoo.co.uk



PS.
Gongyles, Sorry mate but I stil havent been to our country house to collect anything. I'll pm you as soon as i have something...


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

@genious_gr

there's no hurry,....
only i think it may be better to switch inverts before the winter or after the cold periods,.... don't you?

give me a PM what you think


----------



## stylez99 (Sep 27, 2003)

hi @ all 

lock @ the pics...

female:
- cut -

male:
- cu -  

greetz Jens Friedrich

PS: situated between the last pair of legs,....most of the time scolopendras keep these organs inside


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

@stylez99

mmm,... i gues you don't have the copyright for those pictures,... neither do i,... that's why i didn't post them myself,....
here's a link were the pictures can be found:
origin of the pictures above 

if these pictures may or may not stay posted
that's a decision that one of the moderators have to deal with,....


----------



## stylez99 (Sep 27, 2003)

Hi ok my mistage *lol* :8o 

greetz jens


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

> Hi ok my mistage *lol*


 


there's another way to determine the gender of scolopendras but this is only possible when you got 2 specimen of the identical species side by side,.... by comparing them:

females have shorter/fatter last pair of leggs while  males have thinner/longer last pair leggs,... also the jaws of males should be a bit bigger then those of females,....

this information i got from a dutch book
written by Eugéne Bruins (entomologist at the Artis zoo Amsterdam)

anyone else who has information about sexing centipedes ?,...
this isn't a oneway-street dudes,...


----------



## wayne the pain (Sep 27, 2003)

*m/f ?*

gongyles whats the origin of those pics and is there any written material on the subject?
      thanks wayne


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2003)

> gongyles whats the origin of those pics and is there any written material on the subject?


look a few topics above


----------



## fatbloke (Sep 27, 2003)

the only info i have got on sexing centipedes is in a book by Eugéne Bruins called the complete encyclopedia of terrarium
(the adult male is smaller then the female and he has a larger final pair of legs. a single segment between the rear legs is enlarged and serves for making the web on which the spermatophore is deposited(but this is difficult to see) )

fatbloke


----------

